# Moonlighter Carbon Fiber Push Poles now available at TSS



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Dang. a strong push pole and free delivery...what's next you gonna throw in a large coffee....


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you know if Mel has any? I'd like to try it out.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Do you know if Mel has any? I'd like to try it out.


The Skiff Shop Stocks Push Poles @ Ankona but these just came available since they were a special run for me. 

I have two consecutive build dates for hulls, which I hope starts first of next week, as well as a project hull that needs to come to the left coast so I should be making the trek over within the next week or so. 

When is your boat due? Maybe when I come over I'll just bring my pole to abuse and we'll take one of the shop boats out. Otherwise, I can just schedule a new one for delivery to Ankona. EZPZ


----------

